# Need help with cpt code



## steph2355 (Jan 12, 2010)

I need some help with coding this:

Preop Dx:
Right ureteral stone

Postop Dx:
Right ureteral stone

Principal Proc:
Cystourethroscopy with right retrograde pyelogram.
Right ureteroscopy with laser lithotripsy and vascular extraction of calculus
Placement of right 6x26 JJ stent

Op Proc:
A 22-French cystoscope sheath and a 30-degree lens were used to perform cystourethroscopy.  There were no ureteral lesions seen. 

Retrograde pyelography through a 5-french open end pollock catheter on the right hand side noted normal distal ureter.  In the mid ureter overlying the sacrum, there is a filling defect consistent with a stone.  There was proximal hydroureteronephrosis.  There were no other filling defects seen.

Senor guidewire was carefully passed into the proximal collecting system, and the pollock and scope were removed.

Rigid ureteroscopy was performed without complication all the way up to the level of the stone.  The stone was subsequently fragmented using a 270 micron laser fiber, and all fragments were removed using a zero tip notinol basket.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jan 12, 2010)

I see 52353 and 74420, 26.


----------



## mcerlini (Jan 16, 2010)

If this is in ASC facility you will code:
52353-RT
52332-RT


----------

